# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Was tun, wenn ein Sprung in der Luft schiefgeht ?

## KielerSprotte

Moin,

ich habe mir bei der Landung nach einem missglckten Sprung einen Abriss der Adduktor Longus Sehne zugezogen (siehe Bild). Mein hinterer Fu war in der Luft aus der Schlaufe gerutscht und bei der Landung bin ich dann mit vollem Gewicht auf dem hinteren Bein gelandet, in einer Art unfreiwilligem Spagat.

Was htte ich stattdessen tun sollen, als der Fu in der Luft aus der Schlaufe gerutscht war:

a) Das Board und Segel von mir stoen (was ist, wenn der vordere Fu nicht aus der Schlaufe kommt?)

b) Versuchen, das hintere Bein wieder auf das Board zu stellen und den Sprung irgendwie doch noch zu landen (was ist, wenn man dann bei der Landung die Kontrolle verliert?)

c) ???

Gre,
Marc

----------


## KIV

Den Sprung kann ich mir gerade nicht wirklich vorstellen. Du bist aus der hinteren Schlaufe raus, landest aber “mit dem Gewicht auf dem hinteren Bein”..?
Aber generell halte ich es fr sinnvoll, das Material “abzustoen” wenn bei einem hohen Sprung etwas schief geht.
Kleinere Hpfer kann man durchaus auch mit nur einem Fu in der Schlaufe halbwegs kontrolliert landen. 
Wichtig ist die richtige Einstellung der Schlaufen. Zu eng ist nicht gut, dann kommt man nicht gut rein und noch schlechter wieder raus. Zu weit auch nicht gut, weil man dann auch schon mal unfreiwillig rausrutscht.

----------


## KielerSprotte

^^ der hintere Fu / das hintere Bein war nicht mehr auf dem Board, sondern in der Luft.  Bei der Landung bin ich dann mit dem hinteren Fu/Bein zuerst im Wasser gelandet, whrend der vordere Fu immer noch auf dem Board war. Durch den Auftrieb des Boards und den Vorwrtstrieb des Segels wurde ich in einen Spagat gezwungen. Ich hoffe das macht es klarer!

----------

